

Nail Biting: Mental Disorder Or Just A Bad Habit?  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2012/10/01/161766321/nail-biting-mental-disorder-or-just-a-bad-habit

======
zimpenfish
Black* nail varnish performs a similar function to the Band Aids.

* other colours may be available.

